
E-Book Price War Has Yet to Arrive - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/24/technology/e-book-price-war-has-yet-to-arrive.html?_r=0&adxnnl=1&ref=technology&adxnnlx=1356382553-nDwmZT11xS/9qZqgGxJmRw
======
johnrgrace
The price war will come in 2013. Contracts have only just been put in place
under the DOJ settlements. Also I suspect that Amazon may be holding since
they've done a boatload of TV ads and I can't see that they raised prices. I
would guess that there is a reasonable chance they'll lose money in Q4.

------
mtgx
I would rather pay more for the hardware, and get cheaper content, than get
cheaper hardware, but then expensive content.

